# Teaching languages in Canada



## Sukumosarah (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello!

New to this forum, and it's very interesting!

I am a qualified French, Spanish and Japanese teacher (fluent in all these languages) and have 3 years experience teaching in London, 3 in Japan as an ALT. I want to step over to Canada now on a long term basis. Having read some of these forums and seeing how difficult it is to get into teaching over there, I'm a bit disheartened - but not defeated! 

My first question: 

Where does one start??! I don't mind where I go - as long as not too rural and cold. French speaking part would be cool. 

Should I just bang out my CV to schools and hope for the best? Will they be put off by the fact that they'd have to help me with a Visa if they wanted to employ me? 

Or should I try and get a visa first? 

I am also open to teach ESL if need be. 

Thanks for any advice!
Sarah


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

For Ontario: General Guidelines for Registration: Teachers Trained Outside Ontario - The Ontario College of Teachers

I don't have the impression that there's a big need for language teachters here. My friend has a masters in English, French and a Masters in something that has to do with aquiring a second language. But she's only able to get supply teachter jobs. Or private schools, but they pay minimum wage and no pension or other extra's.


----------



## Sukumosarah (Nov 28, 2011)

French Teacher said:


> Hello!
> 
> New to this forum, and it's very interesting!
> 
> ...


Hi
thanks for your input. I've heard French teachers ARE in demand, so guess it depends who I speak to! And don't mind working for a private school to get my foot in the door, then can look for a better paid job once established in Canada.... And i'm pretty sure knowing Japanese must be an asset too over there...


----------



## Sukumosarah (Nov 28, 2011)

How do you go about getting supply work, anyway?




French Teacher said:


> Hello!
> 
> New to this forum, and it's very interesting!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sukumosarah (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi - how do you go about getting supply work over there anyway? Nothing against supply work if it pays the bills!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Apply through the local school boards.
This is a place to start for Ontario: Find a School or School Board


----------



## Baird68 (Nov 5, 2011)

Sukumosarah said:


> Hello!
> 
> New to this forum, and it's very interesting!
> 
> ...


HI Sarah. Welcome to the forum! First of all, you need to have a teaching certificate in the province where you want to work. If you have a degree from an accredited university, then you can apply to go to teachers college at one of the universities in Canada. Being able to teach French is definitely an asset, so you might not have a difficult time being a French teacher in an English or French language school once you get your teaching certificate. ESL is a specialized course offered to certified teachers. In Ontario, there are three courses, ESL parts I, 2, and ESL Specialist. They can be taken throughout the year. I would suggest you Google: teaching in Ontario - (or the province that interests you.) In Ontario, you will be required to join the professional organization called Ontario College of Teachers if you want to teach. You will also be required to join the teachers union in your area and pay into the pension plan once you start working. It is very important to make connections in the area where you want to teach. You could volunteer in a school near your home to build friendships and alliances. 

I know you are a qualified teacher in England, and the OCT may accept it as equal to an Ontario teaching certificate. You need to see if that is the case.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Sometimes you need to have a TESL certificate to teach ESL, sometimes you don't. Don't remember exactly how it was, but it depends on the funding of the program: provincial or federal.


----------

